# Dudas sobre este diseño de amplificador de Clase D 700W



## tecnicdeso (Sep 3, 2013)

Hola. Siempre he confiado mas en los amplificadores Bipolares de clase AB que en los de clase D.

Recientemente una de las placas de una de mis Etapas de potencia se destruyó literalmente. Adjunto una Imágen de la misma.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/u5qg.jpg/















Originariamente el canal es así.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/pjy1.jpg/






Y el transformador que lleva es de estas características:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/ntay.jpg/




Originariamente los canales trabajan con +-108V. Esto lo hace poniendo en serie las dos fuentes de alimentación de +-54V. (los 37 rectificados)

La potencia de salida del amplificador son unos 900W RMS a 4 Ohms, y reales puesto que en su día medimos la potencia en un Banco. Solo hay que ver el transformador de 1800W que incorpora.


El tema es que buscando módulos prefabricados que les pudiese acoplar, encontré lo siguiente:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/YJ-New-700W-...mplifier_Parts_Components&hash=item232dce8980


Según sus características, alimentado con 50V simétricos alterna, nos ofrecerá 700W a 4 Ohms. El módulo es interesante ya que tiene protección incorporada en la placa y pinta genial para montarle dentro de la carcasa de la etapa dos canales.

Agradecería que alguien comente el rendimiento de estos mini amplificadores mosfet en Clase D.  En mi caso cada módulo funcionaria con una parte del Secundario, a 37V AC simétricos.

Por el precio al que son ofrecidos me da que van a tener transistores "truchos" o falsificados, tal como comenté en otros posts del foro, pero en caso que funcionase bien sería una solución buena por peso y precio.

Gracias de antemano y encantado de volver a visitar esta la que fué mi casa durante algún tiempo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 3, 2013)

amigaso......tomese el trabajo y suba las imagenesal servidor del  foro........ al clikear la imagen redirecciona a otra web.......y me salto al alarma de un troyano....¿¿¿¿ o es a proposito ???'......y otra cosa las imagenes son pequeñas no se ve nada.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Y si te armás el UCD de Ejtagle o el que modificaron juntando UCD con no UCD ?


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya esta revisado lo de las imagenes. Mejor verlas directamente.  El que mencionas tambien es clase D no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2013)

El vendedor de esos Módulos Clase D no tiene fotos donde se vean los Fet's directamente. Pero ya de entrada, los condensadores que tienen incluidos se me hacen muuuy raros, ya que no recuerdo que Nippon Chemi Con tuviese ese layout en la Valvula de Escape Superior. Eso me hace desconfiar un poco... Pero nada impide que los cambies por otros que tengan muuuucha mejores características. Del chasis del amplificador dañado debe de haber un gran banco de condensadores... así que no me preocuparía demasiado.

Algo a destacar es que usa Fet's individuales. Apuesto a que son IRFB4227. Y el driver (Que no se ve ya que es SMD) debería ser un IRS2092.

Pregunta que Fets usa a la Salida y de que ve bien, se ve. Ocupas adquirir un módulo y probarlo en banco de pruebas ya que el vendedor acepta devoluciones.

Saludos!

PS: Si tienes tiempo podrías intentar armar el Amplificador Clase D del Ingeniero Tagle. Claro, esto si no tienes inconveniente en estar un rato en el taller.
Dado que estoy trabajando junto con él y Ratmayor en una PCB que pueda manejar algo mas de 1kW de forma segura y coin las protecciones necesarias, podría interesarte el proyecto. Espero terminar con la PCB a finales de este mes y ensayar el prototipo por eso de Octubre.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 3, 2013)

Sin duda, armar el UCD, de Ejtagle. ocupa 1/3 del tamaño que vemos en la etapa de la foto. 
Solo es cuestion de controlar la fuente que este en buenas condiciones y de armar el modulo UCD.
Eso si te recomiendo consguir los IR2110 originales, me paso como a otros foristas de tener problemas con la etapa por IR truchos. 
Saludos.


----------

